# Lufthansa flight has near-miss with drone near Warsaw



## CHamilton (Jul 21, 2015)

Lufthansa flight has near-miss with drone near Warsaw




> A Lufthansa plane with 108 passengers on board nearly collided with a drone as it approached Warsaw's main airport on Monday afternoon, the airline said on Tuesday.
> 
> The drone came within 100 metres (330 feet) of the Embraer plane when the Munich to Warsaw flight was at a height of about 760 metres, the airline and the Polish Air Navigation Services Agency (PANSA) said.
> 
> ...


----------



## railiner (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't know if in this case, the near miss was intentional, or accidental, but the governments must crack down hard on anyone caught interfering with a flight, be it with a drone, or even by shining a laser....it is getting much too common.....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 21, 2015)

More and more morons are flying Drones and using Laser devices in critical areas around Airports,Airways, No Fly Zones and Government facilities!

What started out as toys have become weapons of war ( jihad) and a danger to us all!


----------

